# Can I really pull it off again???



## DolceBella

You're going to think I'm being paranoid for asking...

My last delivery was amazing. She was born in the water after an easy and short hypnolabor, no back labor like the first time. I pushed twice and she was born in her membranes on a full moon. The whole thing barely hurt, and the experience was cathartic and empowering..quite lovely!

But...... I'm so nervous that I won't be able to do it again!! How many times can I press my luck by having a "perfect" birth?? I feel like at least one thing has to go wrong this time!

I know I'll feel better when I start reading my affirmations again, but right now I feel nervous:wacko:


----------



## Notabene

Wauw, that's the kind of birth I dream of :) 

I think it's all down to preparation, focussing yuor mind on the positive and a bit of luck too (you can envisage the perfect birth, but sometimes things don't go to plan, you can't prepare for that). Sounds like you know what to do to be as prepared as possible, do what you did last time to prepare and then hopefully it'll be just as wonderful a birth as your last one. :)

x


----------



## DolceBella

That's really what I'm hoping for. I just hate thinking of all the things that can go wrong. (GBS, cord issues, extra bleeding, the dreaded back labor, and a million other things). I know I shouldn't fret about things that are out of my control, especially this early in the game. I think my brain is just on overdrive after learning of this little bean.


----------



## BunnyN

I had a HB and a 38hr back labour and it was the best experience of my life. Your last birth sounds amazing but even if it turns out long and painful it can still be an amazing experience.


----------



## DolceBella

That's so true Bunny. Maybe I need to change my perspective! Thanks!


----------



## BunnyN

I really get where you are coming from though :). The thought of long and painful doesn't scare me this time but I still have the feeling that I can't possibly have such a good experience this time. My fear is mostly of ending up having to go to hospital. I guess the unknown and unpredictable nature of birth always gets to you a bit!


----------



## celine

Wow DolceBella! 

With my first i was on my back and had pitocin for contractions etc as he had meconium in waters, however my second birth was amazing and i surprised myself at how poerful and naturql it all was, and this time i keep wondering if i could do it again? The second wasnt a hb but rather i was 8cm. Y the time the mw arrived, i demanded to go to hospital where of course i had no drugs no g&a, panicked, then accepted it and it was amazing.


----------



## DolceBella

Hi Celine! :flower:

I keep trying to remember that there's no reason we shouldn't have faith in our bodies! Of course we can do it! I just have to keep that nagging doubt away!


----------



## lynnikins

You can totally do it, my last 2 births were amazing and I plan to do all I can to get another amazing experience I didnt push the last 2 out my body did that on its own, one dry land and one waterbirth, to me I just need to be mentally prepared for it and all will happen in its own time and my baby will be born. 
just got to get through convincing the MW's that though this is pregnancy number 6 on NHS records then I can still safely have this baby at home


----------



## DolceBella

Do they frown on home births if you've had multiple deliveries?


----------



## delilahrose

I don't think it matters to most midwives how many babies you've had. My HB midwife had a patient that just had either her sixth or seventh baby (can't remember). 

I feel you though on being paranoid about another birth. I had an AMAZING home birth with my second, even though the back labor was downright horrendous. I'm worried if we do have another, I won't get to have another wonderful "perfect" birth!


----------



## lynnikins

alot of Care trusts in the UK at least like to quote the statistic of after 4 births the risks of hemmorage increase on each subsequent birth and like to insist on the Syntocin ( sp ) drip after birth to reduce chances of bleeding out. they prewarned me in my last pregnancy about it as it was my 5th pregnancy on my maternity record. but many women have lots of homebirths without complications and we know women don't stop at 5 children some don't stop at 10 lol or 16.


----------



## BunnyN

Often they don't like you having your first at home either. My first birth was a HB and was great. Some factors raise the risks slightly but it can be blown out of proportion.


----------

